# can put names and numbers on jerseys with a heat press transfer?



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was wondering if I can put names and numbers on jerseys with a heat press transfer or if you need something else. I bought a heat press transfer but I am waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of jerseys?

In general, yes, it should work. People do custom jerseys with heat transfers every day.

But you just have to make sure your transfer matches the type of garment you're using.


----------



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> What type of jerseys?
> 
> In general, yes, it should work. People do custom jerseys with heat transfers every day.
> 
> But you just have to make sure your transfer matches the type of garment you're using.




Like the NFL type with the small holes and the numbers. Will the numbers be like that too or will they be imprinted into the jersey?


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

stick a piece of thin cardbord with no ridges in between the front and the back of the jersey. The ink will go thru the holes and get onto the front of the jersey unless you have something to stop it.


----------



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ranger West said:


> stick a piece of thin cardbord with no ridges in between the front and the back of the jersey. The ink will go thru the holes and get onto the front of the jersey unless you have something to stop it.




And the jersey will feel like the jerseys you buy from the store as far as the material of the numbers go?


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes the cardboard does not affect the quality of the transfer it just takes up the ink that would go thru the holes in the jesery.


----------



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ranger West said:


> Yes the cardboard does not affect the quality of the transfer it just takes up the ink that would go thru the holes in the jesery.




ok thanks for the info


----------



## cvara16 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ranger West said:


> Yes the cardboard does not affect the quality of the transfer it just takes up the ink that would go thru the holes in the jesery.




Also, does the regular ink work or do you need something special?


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

if you are outsourcing your names and numbers i suggest Transfer Express. 
They have screen printed names and numbers that are very easy to apply. www.transferexpress.com


----------



## imadork (Aug 7, 2007)

I've used Transfer Express and they are amazing. It's like butter!


----------

